# Current Litters



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I have two litters on the ground at the moment, with a lot more paired or planned. Thought I would share some photos:

















Litter of 4 cream self & 1 ce/ch splashed. Out of choc stone splashed satin x choc himi splashed satin.









Choc splashed doe









Choc splashed buck 1









Choc splashed buck 2


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
Congrats.
They are so cute and beautiful.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

My gosh, they are lovely! Chocolate splashed buck number 1 is precious, look at that face! I would love to get mice from you one day


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

They are beautiful, what nice colours


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely babies.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Cream satin...I would be so happy to see those in my litters.  Fingers are crossed. Lovely babies!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fantastic pictures of beautiful mice


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Choc splashed buck 1 is stunning!


----------

